# Jd 6115m vibration



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

ever since I have had my 6115m I have noticed a bad vibration when on the road. It vibrates so much sometimes that it rattles a lot of the plastics on the dash and it is extremely loud and aggravating. As soon as I get off the pavement with it and in the field it is as smooth as silk. I know it probably has something to do with the tires. I’m just not sure what I can do to fix this problem. I just don’t think radials should be vibrating this bad. Any one have any thoughts about this?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

They had a recall on that tractor. Master pin in the front would Waller out. They replaced my entire front end on my 2013 to the tune of 6k to mother Deere.


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

O really? Mine is a 2014 that I bought used with a few hundred hours on it. I need to check on this. I wonder if it was just the 2013s?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm not sure if they call it a recall, just us regular folks would. They called me out of the blue and said we need to pick up you tractor for a check. As I understood the problem, there was a defective bushing in the kingpin, the standard was any movement and the entire front end was replaced. Mine had wear at 300 hours but I had not noticed it.

Now just because yours is a 2014 and if it "didn't effect 2014s" doesn't mean squat. I have a baler with a serial number NH says doesn't exist (made at the very end of model run), a JD 5075 that has to have parts from tier 3and int 4 lists, and a 2007 dodge 250 5.9 Cummings that had bad tie rods. The drive to use up extra older series parts makes a lot of Johnny Cash vehicles


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

One piece at a time?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Vol said:


> One piece at a time?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Well there's that but mainly thinking of pieces from this and that model


----------



## mx113 (Jul 20, 2011)

My 6115m does the same thing. I can usually find a rpm that quiets it down. I also have a 6120m and it is super quiet going down the road. Never really worried too much about it I guess


----------



## pwheeler (Nov 30, 2018)

My 6125M does the same thing, was thinking it's caused by the tires.


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

I just think that a machine this expensive shouldn’t rattle when going down the road. But then again it’s not a German sports car. Guess I’ll just live with it. I might try a different brand of tires when these wear out


----------



## mx113 (Jul 20, 2011)

What brand of tires do you guys have? I have Firestone’s on the tractor that vibrates and Mitas tires on the other one


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

I have firestone radials all the way around. They are a real deep lug. I found a temporary fix for the noise in the dash. Slide a toothpick in between the plastic and it keeps the plastic from rattling. I can still feel the vibration but I’m just going to forget about it for the time being


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

20156point7 said:


> I have firestone radials all the way around. They are a real deep lug. I found a temporary fix for the noise in the dash. Slide a toothpick in between the plastic and it keeps the plastic from rattling. I can still feel the vibration but I'm just going to forget about it for the time being


23* R-1W tires by chance? They will vibrate at certain speeds. For what its worth I won't put 23* tires on my tractors and vibration is one reason why.


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

Gearclash said:


> 23* R-1W tires by chance? They will vibrate at certain speeds. For what its worth I won't put 23* tires on my tractors and vibration is one reason why.


I am a good ways away from my tractor or I'd look. I haven't payed much attention. I'm the second owner of the tractor I think the tractor was ordered with deeper lugged tires because they seem deeper than normal. I'm not sure if that would cause extra vibration though


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

R1-W tires have deeper lugs spaced farther apart. That plus the 23* angle can result in vibration at certain speeds.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Hayman1 said:


> I'm not sure if they call it a recall, just us regular folks would. They called me out of the blue and said we need to pick up you tractor for a check. As I understood the problem, there was a defective bushing in the kingpin, the standard was any movement and the entire front end was replaced. Mine had wear at 300 hours but I had not noticed it.
> 
> Now just because yours is a 2014 and if it "didn't effect 2014s" doesn't mean squat. I have a baler with a serial number NH says doesn't exist (made at the very end of model run), a JD 5075 that has to have parts from tier 3and int 4 lists, and a 2007 dodge 250 5.9 Cummings that had bad tie rods. The drive to use up extra older series parts makes a lot of Johnny Cash vehicles


Had a friend that had a late 70's ford 4wd. Had three different transmissions that year...


----------

